# Kitchen countertop router table



## ToddKY (Nov 21, 2010)

Just curious as to if anyone has used an old countertop for a router table top?


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I was going to but the piece I had warped. I went with MDF and built that up instead. I have seen other folks use counterttops....not sure how flat they stay during various temperature and humidity changes.


----------



## ToddKY (Nov 21, 2010)

I was wondering about that. There is a place close to me that sell broken tops for little to nothing.


----------



## stoneda70 (Oct 14, 2013)

Take a look at my post (1st hopefully last router table) that I updated a few minutes ago. I used a piece of scrap 1/2" corian backed with 3/4" ply.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You might be better off making the top for the router table. Usually a old countertop is made out of particle board. When I make a router table top I mortise the back side out so the base of the router fits up into the top. Otherwise it has 13/16" of wood to pass through before the cutting part of the bit is exposed. If you would make the top out of plywood and cover both sides with laminate it would be very stable and strong.


----------



## ToddKY (Nov 21, 2010)

Is 3/4 ply sufficient for a top?


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

ToddKY said:


> Is 3/4 ply sufficient for a top?


By itself I would say no

These are the plans I used for my cabinet and table top:
http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/303/routertable.pdf


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Keep your eye out for a defunct cheap table saw - one with an aluminum top. Makes a good base for a router table.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/progress-report-router-table-64135/


----------

